# Mini T over haul



## Sever_The_Ties (Feb 20, 2006)

as the title states.i recently purchased a mini t from my LHS and am looking for a good setup for it.i need a lipo,esc,and brushless motor combo.throw me some ideas and maybe even a few links and it would be greatly appreciated.:thumbsup:


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Castle Creations has a great line of brushless motors from mild to wild. They also have a package that has the ESC and motor together. These are not sensored motors and perform great.


----------

